# Poly mailer and Flap bag sizes...



## youngriley (May 10, 2011)

After doing some reading in the forum... I've decided I will package my shirts with the Uline Poly mailers and Flap lock bags. 

My shirts range from size Small to 3XL. 
What size mailers and bags would you guys suggest?

Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've decided I will package my shirts with the Uline Poly mailers


I would suggest buying shipping polymailers from the Valuemailers eBay store. It's about half the price of Uline.



> What size mailers and bags would you guys suggest?


I like the 12x15.5 or the 10x13 ValueMailers items - Get great deals on poly mailer, mailers items on eBay Stores!


----------



## youngriley (May 10, 2011)

I appreciate it!


----------



## HostileCity215 (Jun 23, 2009)

Also if your looking for custom printed poly mailers check out Derisory Designs they do good work.


----------

